# Can you live in your city without the automobile?



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I sold my car years ago. I walk or bike everywhere. Once every 2 weeks I take the subway somewhere. I do miss having a car and driving though. Being able to drive to the next city over is something I used to enjoy doing on my day off.

In Toronto you don't need a car if you live downtown. There are pockets outside of downtown where you don't but it's a little more problematic.


----------



## Black Box (Jul 11, 2006)

Yes, I do. I ditched my car almost two years ago. There are outlying areas in the city proper where it is more challenging, but if you live downtown/adjacent and in the city's urban villages, you can live car free quite easily. Transit lines in Seattle are expanding, with an important extension set to open in early 2016 to a very dense neighborhood and the southeastern part of the University of Washington campus. A new streetcar is opening as well, but the company who built them is late in delivering them. Things are looking up in Seattle for more transit options amidst the impressive growth and economic boom we're experiencing.


----------



## Chota_Shakeel (May 22, 2015)

hardly use my car,use metro rail and these(very cheap)


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

In Vancouver, definitely yes. I don't own a car since 2007. I live close to downtown and I commute via a monthly bus pass
which is cheaper than car insurance. the city has an efficient public transpo - lots of bus lines, 3 skytrain lines and a seabus.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

If you live and work in downtown and/or the central neighborhoods, yes, but otherwise no. But I would think this kind of example would apply in most cities.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

^^ Maybe in the US. Not necessarily in Europe for example. There the whole metropolitan area is often sufficiently well connected by public transportation.


----------



## 020 (Sep 15, 2011)

You don't need a car in the greater Amsterdam area, you can get anywhere by bike or PT. It is useful though if you want to get out of the city to the quiet parts of the country.


----------

